# An Exposition on Prayer by Dr. Jim Rosscup



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Oct 6, 2007)

Logos is offering this right now as a pre-pub. Anyone have comments (pro or con!) about this work?


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 6, 2007)

This is a new publication that Dr. Rosscup has been working on for decades. He's attempted to exposit on every prayer in the Bible, except for some in Psalm because there are so many. It's pretty huge (about 2900 pages). Having sat under his teaching and spending some personal time with him, I can assure you that this is a man who lives what he teaches. I don't think I know a more kindly or godly man. And that's pretty much the testimony of every person I've ever heard speak about him.






> Beginning in high school and continuing throughout his educational career, Dr. Rosscup has received recognition for his writing skills. He has received awards for journalism, feature writing, essays, and Th. D. dissertation.
> 
> After completing his Master of Theology program at Dallas Theological Seminary in 1961, he served on the staff of Campus Crusade for Christ for one year, with responsibilities for their Collegiate Challenge magazine. He earned his Th. D. degree in Bible at Dallas Theological Seminary, 1966, and his Ph. D. in New Testament at King's College, University of Aberdeen, Scotland, 1976.
> 
> ...


He's a DTS grad and a professor at TMS (teaches on prayer, hermeneutic and occasional books of the Bible), so that will give you an idea of his theology. From what I understand his premillinialism shows in some of the exposition, but it's not a systematic. I don't think that should affect the benefit of this work any more than MacArthur's theology affects "Ashamed of the Gospel." The Logos web site adds:


> Dr. Jim Rosscup presents a pre-millennial perspective on prophetical passages and has been careful to cordially address those areas where Bible students might doctrinally or topically disagree with one another, making this monumental work an excellent tool that can be utilized by a wide range of readers. His goal was to surge “right to the point, seeking to be crystal clear, and helping readers see the truth yet be refreshed and motivated to worship God in ceaseless tenacity.” The focus of this treatise is, therefore, not on ivory tower idealism in academic heaviness, but on life and dynamism, stated in such a way that is faithful to each text. A leading feature of this exposition is to show how prayer is not only relevant to the biblical episodes, but to the myriad scenarios of our own lives. Pastors, teachers, and laypersons can use the powerful information in this resource to create a catalyst to prime a transforming life-walk anchored to biblical principle.


That's about all I know. I ordered it in pre-pub, but prefer works like this in book form because they're nice to sit and meditate on. Whether or not it comes out in book for remains to be seen. If you have the dough, I think you'll appreciate his knowledge of Scripture, enjoy his whitty antecdotes, chuckle at his humor and be encouraged by his steadfast and obviously passionate love for Christ.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 7, 2007)

You're a little confusing, here. Is Rosscup's book a real, printed book or an e-book? You say you ordered it "pre-publication," but then you say you're not sure when it will be published as an actual book?

Am I misunderstanding you, or do you need to clarify?


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 7, 2007)

Logos offers pre-pub offers to see if they can generate enough interest to make it financially feasible to create a Libronix format book. Generally, their books have printed antecedents. However, this sounds as if it is being offered to Logos prior to appearing in print form. I could not find it anywhere online in print. Perhaps no publisher wanted to tackle a 2,900 pg. book, so they offered it to Logos??? Out here in CA, Rosscup has a sterling rep for godliness. His sister was one of my employees for several years. I have never heard anyone speak of him in other than appreciative and reverential tones.


----------



## Wannabee (Oct 7, 2007)

Well said Dennis.

Logos is doing it in electronic format. The prepub is simply to defer set up costs until it comes out. My comment on a hard copy was simply my preference. I haven't heard of it actually being printed though. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 7, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Out here in CA, Rosscup has a sterling rep for godliness. His sister was one of my employees for several years. I have never heard anyone speak of him in other than appreciative and reverential tones.



Too bad he's a Dispensational...

Considering his rep, it's too bad a regular publisher has not stepped up to the plate.


----------

